# Neue Schule Verbindend ... Anyone had any BAD experiences?



## SS.89 (9 November 2011)

Hi all !

Ive read alot of threads on here regarding the verbindend as I'm thinking of getting in for my youngster as he has a rather fleshy tongue and I 'think' he finds his current happy mouth a bit uncomfortable.

Ive been told by a friend that this bit is in her words 'amazing' so I've done my research and there are alot of good reviews on it, but has anyone experienced anything bad regarding it? Or if there horse didn't accept it etc? Any info is greatly appreciated as I am swaying towards it.

Cheers guys

SS x


----------



## vicksey (9 November 2011)

I have the Verbindend for years and my friend has just bought one and is finding it fab. Sorry nothing bad to say about it.


----------



## M_G (9 November 2011)

My big lad wasn't too keen on it (nothing bad) he just goes better in a full cheek French link


----------



## chestnut cob (9 November 2011)

Me, my horse hated the NS bit I tried (think it was the Verbindend).  I sent it back within three days of receiving it and had a refund.

I liked the idea of it but he just wouldn't accept it.  The first time I rode in it, I hacked.  Each time I touched the reins (and I don't mean yanked or pulled!), he took off down the road with his head in the air, bouncing around.  He was constantly shaking his head and trying to scratch his mouth.  I also tried schooling in it once and got a similar reaction.

So, I sent it back and bought a £15 stainless steel eggbutt French link (which he'd been in before our tack was stolen, that being the reason I was buying a new bit).  He goes perfectly well in said FL without any of the fuss he made in the NS.


----------



## hendrabonnie (9 November 2011)

Again nothing bad to say really. My mare was a really bad stargazer and was always running away from her bit. It wasn't the fantastic transaction that some people have had and it took my mare a few weeks to get used to it. I had it fitted to low and she kept getting her tongue over the bit but with the bit higher in her mouth this has been corrected.

I find it has really help our schooling she is a lot less resistant and I am able to get fantastic flexion now which she found difficult due to an old injury. I find it quite a strong bit as she really is so sensitive in her mouth but this works well for us out hacking as she can get very strong but never feel out of control in this bit! 

Would recommend but did take my mare a while to get used to it.


----------



## lochpearl (9 November 2011)

SS.89 said:



			Hi all !

Ive read alot of threads on here regarding the verbindend as I'm thinking of getting in for my youngster as he has a rather fleshy tongue and I 'think' he finds his current happy mouth a bit uncomfortable.

Ive been told by a friend that this bit is in her words 'amazing' so I've done my research and there are alot of good reviews on it, but has anyone experienced anything bad regarding it? Or if there horse didn't accept it etc? Any info is greatly appreciated as I am swaying towards it.

Cheers guys

SS x
		
Click to expand...

It is a fabulous bit and it has worked well with all of my horses, however in a youngster, I would probably try the 'new starter' NS bit first, it is a similar mouthpiece but not as angular as the verbindend so softer on the mouth, you can then work your way up to the verbindend if needed. I guess it all depends on what your horse requires and if it needs it.


----------



## HunTheBun (9 November 2011)

I tend to agree with lochpearl.

I use it on an ex-showjumper/eventer pony who has turned his hoof to dressage. He has quite a hard mouth and would often get his tongue over the bit. Also, despite going better in loose ring french links to fixed cheek ones they would always pinch the corners of his mouth. The Verb. has completely stopped the pinching and he is much more responsive with more respect for my hands.

However with a youngster I would try to persevere with the training bits before getting such a unusual shaped one 

Love the NS bits though so good choice


----------



## Cortez (9 November 2011)

Another thumbs up for this bit. I also use the "training" version on a very over sensitive rehab case who now goes without holding his mouth open, no longer violently resists contact and is starting to keep his mouth wet and closed (no noseband either).


----------



## PucciNPoni (9 November 2011)

No bit is one style/size fits all so I'm sure there will be horses out there that don't like this bit.  However, the two I've used  it on certainly went better in it.  So sorry, nothing bad to say here.  I personally love NS bits and really rate them as a company too.


----------



## maggiesmum (9 November 2011)

My TB refused to move when I tried him in the verbidend, as soon as I swopped it back he was fine! I have a friend who's horse goes fantastically in it though.


----------



## forestfantasy (9 November 2011)

lochpearl said:



			It is a fabulous bit and it has worked well with all of my horses, however in a youngster, I would probably try the 'new starter' NS bit first, it is a similar mouthpiece but not as angular as the verbindend so softer on the mouth, you can then work your way up to the verbindend if needed. I guess it all depends on what your horse requires and if it needs it. 

Click to expand...

Completely agree, this is what i did with my baby, broke her in the starter and now use a verbindend for hacking & schooling.

I also use an NS Universal for jumping & hunting, my horse loves them and i wouldn't put her in anything else


----------



## BigRed (9 November 2011)

Yes, my bad experience was that I loaned my verbinend to someone on this forum and she refused to send it back !


----------



## Stormhillpilgrim (9 November 2011)

My current boy came with a verbindend as his owner sid he preferred it as he had a fat warmblood tongue.
I always found him ok in it but, he does have a tendancy to lean on the bit and when I recently started dressage lessons with a fab instructor she said it was quite a harsh bit and has changed me into a Sprenger KK Conrad Ultra.
I have to say even though he does still lean a little on it, he seems a lot happier and works much more in an outline with it and is also much more forward.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (9 November 2011)

made our strong boy even stronger and had same results on a clients tanky little pony.

would go for the team up instead-have had super results with that on a wide variety of horses/ponies.


----------



## whizzer (9 November 2011)

Wouldn't say bad experience but my horse wasn't keen on it. He's strong but sensitive & I felt he backed off it. Gone back to my Team up NS bit.


----------



## criso (9 November 2011)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			made our strong boy even stronger and had same results on a clients tanky little pony.

would go for the team up instead-have had super results with that on a wide variety of horses/ponies.
		
Click to expand...

When I emailed NS for suggestions for a horse with a very fleshy tongue and small mouth they suggested a Team Up in the thinnest size mouthpiece they do.  I had an NS Starter before that which he didn't mind but his tongue bulged out the side.

By then I had a Myler Comfort which works quite well but will probably try a team up when I see one on ebay.


----------



## SS.89 (9 November 2011)

Fab!! Thanks for all the replies guys, definately going to have a look at the starter and team up bits then first I reckon 

Wonderfullllll

SS x


----------

